# Hackerangriff auf PCGH-Partner 3D Supply



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Hackerangriff auf PCGH-Partner 3D Supply gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Hackerangriff auf PCGH-Partner 3D Supply


----------



## paul8180 (5. Januar 2010)

Naja, das hätte schlimmer kommen können, die wollten anscheinend nur auf Lücken aufmerksam machen. Das mit dem T-Shirt ist schon lustig.


----------



## Maschine311 (5. Januar 2010)

Ist zwar nicht lustig wenn man gehäckt wird, aber da so gut wie kein schaden entstanden ist!

Das T-Shirt könnte allerdings der renner werden


----------



## koe80 (5. Januar 2010)

das shirt solltense drinn lassen.

wird mit sicherheit gekauft.


----------



## triddan (5. Januar 2010)

Der arme Marius 

Vielleicht die Rache für die Lachse auf lachschon


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

koe80 schrieb:


> das shirt solltense drinn lassen.
> 
> wird mit sicherheit gekauft.


Jo glaub ich auch, dass sich das gut verkauft


----------



## kenji_91 (5. Januar 2010)

Alles nur Werbung für das eine T-shirt *haben will *g*


----------



## BigBubby (5. Januar 2010)

War vermutlich ein ehem Mitarbeite, der sich nur rächen wollte oder es gab so tolles admin passort wie 3dsupply1234


----------



## dot (5. Januar 2010)

triddan schrieb:


> Der arme Marius
> 
> Vielleicht die Rache für die Lachse auf lachschon



Hat er sich in jedem Fall verdient fuer die Aktion 

@ Topic
Koennen froh sein nur vom 26C3 aus "gehackt" worden zu sein. Da wird dann mit den Daten wohl nicht allzuviel passieren.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Januar 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> War vermutlich ein ehem Mitarbeite, der sich nur rächen wollte oder es gab so tolles admin passort wie 3dsupply1234


Das Passwort sollte aus Sicherheitsgründen aber mindestens 18 Zeichen haben, also ..... 3dsupply1234567890 - weiß doch jeder!


----------



## kmf (5. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde gleich am nächsten Tag informiert, dass auch meine Daten vom Hackangriff betroffen waren und mein Account, wie auch alle anderen, vorsichtshalber gelöscht wurden.

Aber ich denke auch, der Angriff galt nicht den Daten, sondern alleine dafür, ein bestimmtes T-Shirt im Angebot zu platzieren.


----------



## kbyte (5. Januar 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Hat er sich in jedem Fall verdient fuer die Aktion
> 
> @ Topic
> Koennen froh sein nur vom 26C3 aus "gehackt" worden zu sein. Da wird dann mit den Daten wohl nicht allzuviel passieren.



Na genau, wenn es die gleichen waren und was das dann bedeutet konnte man u. a. hier sehen: heise online - 26C3: Flirtbörse der rechten Szene gehackt


----------



## theping (6. Januar 2010)

Ab wann kann man das shirt bestellen? *g* 

Aber solange man abschätzen kann was passiert wenn jemand in ein System unerlaubt eindringt ist doch alles i.o..


----------



## Aholic (6. Januar 2010)

Die CCC Leute haben doch nie wirklich böses im Kopf


----------

